# Fork It



## rickyd (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## rickyd (Sep 8, 2016)

ignore pic of chain attribute it to big fingers.


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 9, 2016)

Hmmmm...if i was suppose to learn something here, count me as stupid.


----------

